# new wheels/tires



## 04 5gto7 (Mar 25, 2009)

i want to get a new set of wheels for my '04 but i don't like the styles that fit the stock bolt circle. i really like the torq thrusts from american racing and other 'muscular' looking wheels. a friend told me that american racing will custom make wheels to fit ur hubs. does anyone know is this true?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Be prepared to pay big $$$$. You should also research for info on wheel size and style for offset and tire size.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

04 5gto7 said:


> i want to get a new set of wheels for my '04 but i don't like the styles that fit the stock bolt circle. i really like the torq thrusts from american racing and other 'muscular' looking wheels. a friend told me that american racing will custom make wheels to fit ur hubs. does anyone know is this true?


Please don't buy the Torq Thrusts,they look gay on a GTO IMO.They belong on a gay car..........the Mustang.lol


----------



## caryabhi11 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah! It is costly.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Cost is going to kill you! Those things are ugly, do your research and you will find better.


----------



## 04 5gto7 (Mar 25, 2009)

aright thanks guys


----------



## 04 5gto7 (Mar 25, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> Please don't buy the Torq Thrusts,they look gay on a GTO IMO.They belong on a gay car..........the Mustang.lol


Yeah i kind of figured out later that those wouldn't look so good on that body syle, but im not gonna do anything just yet i was just kickin around some ideas


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

04 5gto7 said:


> Yeah i kind of figured out later that those wouldn't look so good on that body syle, but im not gonna do anything just yet i was just kickin around some ideas


Glad you changed your mind,I think they look funny on a GTO.

CCWs look great,but are very costly. Check out Ruff Racing and TSW wheels,they have some that look good on a Goat.


----------



## 04 5gto7 (Mar 25, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> Glad you changed your mind,I think they look funny on a GTO.
> 
> CCWs look great,but are very costly. Check out Ruff Racing and TSW wheels,they have some that look good on a Goat.


sweet i will thanks


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

there are a lot of wheels that fit the BMW (5x120 BP) that will work with the Goat. 

the CSL line isnt too bad, cost wise, compared to the other brands mentioned in here and i think they look light years better than anything else out there. 

check out the V710s, they fit perfectly from what i hear and you cant beat that look. 

good luck! post pics when youve decided and purchased.


----------



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

04 5gto7 said:


> i want to get a new set of wheels for my '04 but i don't like the styles that fit the stock bolt circle. i really like the torq thrusts from american racing and other 'muscular' looking wheels. a friend told me that american racing will custom make wheels to fit ur hubs. does anyone know is this true?


check my thread "finally did wheels" You'll see what I did and how.


----------

